# Multiple APS-C Sensor PowerShot Cameras Coming? [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 7, 2017)

```
We know that the Canon PowerShot G1 X Mark III will be coming soon, though an exact date is unknown. One of the big changes rumoured in the new G1 X is the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-powershot-g1-x-mark-ii-specifications-cr1/">use of a 24mp APS-C sized sensor instead of the 1.5″</a> in the current G1 X.</p>
<p>We’re being told that there will be more APS-C sized sensor PowerShot cameras coming and that the G1 X Mark III is first, and then we’ll get a G3 X Mark II and a G5 X Mark II. The source is not sure if the smaller G series PowerShot cameras like the G9 X and G7 X will move to APS-C.</p>

<p>There was no mention as to whether or not the new PowerShot cameras would get 4K recording, which is something we obviously get asked a lot. Our hunch on the topic? I think Canon has to add 4K to at least a few of the models.</p>
<p>As <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/buyers-guide-category/powershot/">you can see on our buyer’s guide</a>, the upper end of the PowerShot G series lineup is starting to look quite long-in-the-tooth.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 7, 2017)

Oh my. If the first APS-C body from Canon to get 4K turns out to be a _PowerShot?_ I expect some people are going to explode


----------



## MintChocs (Sep 7, 2017)

4K !! No way, if they offer 4K then no one will buy their cine line or 5Dmkiv. ;D. (Sarcasm)


----------



## jolyonralph (Sep 7, 2017)

In order to maintain the same zoom range as the mark II that would mean a 15-75mm lens, I wonder if we'll see something new then brought over to the EF-M range. 

Maybe this will eventually be the new higher quality EF-M zoom as prophecy foretold as we have heard about before.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 7, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> Oh my. If the first APS-C body from Canon to get 4K turns out to be a _PowerShot?_ I expect some people are going to explode



I think that too, but how can they NOT at this point? While I personally don't care about 4K. From a marketing standpoint, it's getting to the point of incompetence.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 7, 2017)

I can understand that Canon is moving those pro/enthusiast cameras upmarket. 
Better IQ and customers willing to pay more for that improvement.
I was wondering before what kind of lens the G1 X III might get and how much bigger it will become



Canon Rumors said:


> ... The source is not sure if the smaller G series PowerShot cameras like the G9 X and G7 X will move to APS-C...


To me this is out of discussion. I'd expect them to stay at 1" sensors.
G9 X and G7 X live from their size: as small as possible with good optics and good IQ.
I would be very surprised to those with APS-C. And if so I would expect lenses the same size but then with worse optical data (FL/aperture/IQ).

Only reason to do so would be to use self-made sensors instead of the 1" ones of Sony.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 7, 2017)

I wonder how they'll deal with heat generation if 4K is included. Bigger sensor, small body, this could be a problem, right? (Disclaimer: I gather this entirely from what I've read, I have no direct experience of Powershots or 4K).


----------



## LDS (Sep 7, 2017)

scyrene said:


> I wonder how they'll deal with heat generation if 4K is included. Bigger sensor, small body, this could be a problem, right? (Disclaimer: I gather this entirely from what I've read, I have no direct experience of Powershots or 4K).



The may expect the average user won't make long videos shooting from a rigged camera on tripod or other support. I guess the batter would also cut them short too...


----------



## djack41 (Sep 7, 2017)

Wow, these cameras will be real competition for my iPhone.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 7, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> Oh my. If the first APS-C body from Canon to get 4K turns out to be a _PowerShot?_ I expect some people are going to explode



It would not surprise me in the least.... Quite often, features are introduced on lower end models, probably because they have shorter update cycles.....


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 7, 2017)

Would be perfect to replace my smartphone and Rx100 series camera if it does shoot 4k without that over bloated MJPEG format. Won't mind waiting to find a good deal on used market.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 7, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my. If the first APS-C body from Canon to get 4K turns out to be a _PowerShot?_ I expect some people are going to explode
> ...



The PowerShot G7 X Mark II was the first camera to get Digic 7.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 7, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Sharlin said:
> ...



True enough, although it isn't exactly a user-visible feature, and AFAIK it's not really well-known to which extent PowerShot and EOS DIGICs are comparable and how much "DIGIC" is just a marketing label.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 7, 2017)

powershots always get digic's first. probably beacuse, just as a guess, shorter product development times


----------



## Woody (Sep 7, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’re being told that there will be more APS-C sized sensor PowerShot cameras coming and that the G1 X Mark III is first, and then we’ll get a G3 X Mark II and a G5 X Mark II.



If the G5X Mark II receives an APS-C sensor with a 24-100 f/1.8-2.8 lens, it will explain why Canon is not interested in releasing fast lenses for their APS-C MILC bodies. Sounds very enticing to me.


----------



## CanonLITA (Sep 7, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > ... The source is not sure if the smaller G series PowerShot cameras like the G9 X and G7 X will move to APS-C...
> ...



1.5"?


----------



## padam (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm expecting the exact same Digic 7 processeor 24MP APS-C DPAF sensor combination, so 1080p 60p


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 7, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> powershots *always* get digic's first. probably beacuse, just as a guess, shorter product development times



Digic 3 first appeared in the 1DII. Digic 4 was first used in the 50D. Digic 5 launched in the PowerShot S100, and Digic 6 in the PowerShot SX280 HS.

So, 'always' is not the word you want to use here.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 7, 2017)

CanonLITA said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Sorry, but what do you mean? 
Using 1.5" instead of 1.0" now?
==> Still the Camera/lens would become bigger.

Or do you mean, I am wrong with 1" for G7/9 X?

==> See here:
https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/cameras/point-and-shoot/advanced-cameras/powershot-g7-x
[quote author=Canon]
... the sensor: a large and light-grabbing *1.0-inch*, 20.2 Megapixel* High-Sensitivity CMOS sensor ... 
[/quote]


----------



## CanonLITA (Sep 7, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> CanonLITA said:
> 
> 
> > Maximilian said:
> ...


[/quote]

I mean that also in your hypothesis ("_use self-made sensors instead of the 1" ones of Sony_") I would expect G7/G9 to move to 1.5" sensor rather than *ASP-C* (which was the rumor we were commenting on: "_The source is not sure if the smaller G series PowerShot cameras like the G9 X and G7 X will move to APS-C.._").

I think that offering a really poketable option makes a lot of sense from a commercal prespective, even though I personally look at other specs, including sensor size.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 7, 2017)

CanonLITA said:


> I mean that also in your hypothesis ("_use self-made sensors instead of the 1" ones of Sony_") I would expect G7/G9 to move to 1.5" sensor rather than *ASP-C* (which was the rumor we were commenting on: "_The source is not sure if the smaller G series PowerShot cameras like the G9 X and G7 X will move to APS-C.._").


Got it, thank you.



> I think that offering a really poketable option makes a lot of sense from a commercal prespective, even though I personally look at other specs, including sensor size.


I am quite interested in a camera in the size of a G7 X or even smaller. 
Bad point is that you can't get anything good with a viewfinder - except for something with "Sony" on it. 
And I had my experiences with Sony products...


----------



## photogreedy (Sep 7, 2017)

Woody said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We’re being told that there will be more APS-C sized sensor PowerShot cameras coming and that the G1 X Mark III is first, and then we’ll get a G3 X Mark II and a G5 X Mark II.
> ...



24-100 1.8-2.8 for APS-C would be insanely huge if technically feasible. Think about EF-M 15-45 and that's already quite a chunk for a PowerShot.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 7, 2017)

Woody said:


> If the G5X Mark II receives an APS-C sensor with a 24-100 f/1.8-2.8 lens, it will explain why Canon is not interested in releasing fast lenses for their APS-C MILC bodies. Sounds very enticing to me.



LOL

do you realize how freaking huge that lens would be?


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 7, 2017)

Please, Canon, send us (or me) a Powershot G5X UW with a f/4.0 16-35 equiv (10-22) IS lens with stellar IQ.

For those like me who really like ultra wides but only for some photos / situations. With a compact outline it would a nice solution which fits into a lens compartment in a small backpack.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 7, 2017)

mb66energy said:


> Please, Canon, send us (or me) a Powershot G5X UW with a f/4.0 16-35 equiv (10-22) IS lens with stellar IQ.
> 
> For those like me who really like ultra wides but only for some photos / situations. With a compact outline it would a nice solution which fits into a lens compartment in a small backpack.


As there is zero chance of this lens coming with a Powershot G5X, the closer that would be EF-M11-22mm "stuck" in an EOS-M camera. Maybe Tamron 10-24mm F3.5-4.5 VC?


----------



## Yasko (Sep 7, 2017)

Woody said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We’re being told that there will be more APS-C sized sensor PowerShot cameras coming and that the G1 X Mark III is first, and then we’ll get a G3 X Mark II and a G5 X Mark II.
> ...



Probably not going to happen. I really dont see a reason for a lens like this with the camera, size issues inc.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 7, 2017)

mb66energy said:


> Please, Canon, send us (or me) a Powershot G5X UW with a f/4.0 16-35 equiv (10-22) IS lens with stellar IQ.
> 
> For those like me who really like ultra wides but only for some photos / situations. With a compact outline it would a nice solution which fits into a lens compartment in a small backpack.



wouldnt be that compact. probably around the same size as an M with the 11-22 then.


----------



## BasXcanon (Sep 7, 2017)

The G5Xm2 does not have to be equipped with a zoom. Could be a 28/35/40mm Equivalent with a very large iris.
Sony and Fuji have fixed lens compact priced at 1800-4000$ and don't even have swivel-touchscreens.
A G5Xm2 with stellar prime at 700-800$ would be fairly fitting the market.


----------



## Cory (Sep 7, 2017)

BasXcanon said:


> The G5Xm2 does not have to be equipped with a zoom. Could be a 28/35/40mm Equivalent with a very large iris.
> Sony and Fuji have fixed lens compact priced at 1800-4000$ and don't even have swivel-touchscreens.
> A G5Xm2 with stellar prime at 700-800$ would be fairly fitting the market.


You're a wonderful man.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 7, 2017)

I doubt that a major change for a 1 in sensor powershot to APS-C would result in the camera using the same basic name, but it has happened before with the 1D series.

Canon buys those 1 in sensors from Sony, so they might want to use their own sensor.

If it happened, lenses would become either larger or slower (smaller apertures). Even if the lens is slower, the large area of the sensor might compensate enough to improve low light usage considerably.

I would certainly be interested in getting a powershot with APS-C or better yet, FF sensor.


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 7, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my. If the first APS-C body from Canon to get 4K turns out to be a _PowerShot?_ I expect some people are going to explode
> ...



Amen.


----------



## jolyonralph (Sep 7, 2017)

Although I don't think it will happen, one way that they could get an APS-C size sensor in a powershot without needing a ludicrously large lens (relative to previous powershots) is to use the curved sensor tech they've already patented.


----------



## EduPortas (Sep 8, 2017)

Incredibly, the G3X has both headphone and mic inputs, 
something sorely lacking in most other high and low-end models.

So maybe they are on to something trying to move the whole compact line upmarket.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 8, 2017)

As for 4K, it can be implemented on almost anything. However, a quality implementation is a different story. We went thru the same discussion several years ago with 2K. There were cheap implementations that were shams, but many bought into them based on the 2k specification without really knowing they were not getting a quality implementation. That's when the 5D MK II blew them all away.

Things are a bit different now, there are some good quality 4K cameras out there along with the sham devices.


----------



## Andreasb (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm not interested in 4K movies. And I don't think I'm alone. If you want that there are plenty of choices around.
I would like to see the upcoming (?) G5 X II to have a much better lens that isn't so soft in the corners and better overall performance, less shutter lag, better fps and buffer. 24 MP AP-c would be amazing but I doubt they can fit that in such a small body. So I will settle for a 1 or 1.5 inch sensor. And if it has these improved features: Yes, Canon I will be first in line to buy one!


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 8, 2017)

How about a Ricoh GR II like camera https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1159252-REG/ricoh_175843_gr_ii_digital_camera.html An 18.3mm f/2.8 (28mm FullFrameFOV) prime lens with a 1.6 crop sensor. Made with the Canon 24Mp sensor, instead of 16Mp. 

I think that this would be the ultimate street-photo camera.


----------



## stevelee (Sep 8, 2017)

My travel cameras have been an S95, then S120, and now G7X II. I have taken good pictures with all of them. The S120 is small enough for me to throw in as a backup when I go on a long trip. The G7X II is at the upward end of what I consider pocketable. If I wanted something between it an my Rebel, I'd go mirrorless, I guess. Or maybe I could just put a nice pancake lens on the Rebel to travel sort of light.

The S120 would fit in my shirt pocket if nothing else was in there. The G7X II is just enough thicker that it won't. But it is fine for a jacket or pants pocket, though at the limit of what I'd want to put in the latter. So I don't think I'm likely to go for a G-class camera with an even bigger sensor.

I think the move to a so-called 1" sensor was worth the extra lens bulge and the loss of zoom between 100 and 120mm equivalent. (The increase in resolution is such that cropping a 100mm shot on the G7X II to the same coverage as 120mm on the S120 still gives more pixels than the full S120 shot.) (Using TV camera tubes from the '50s as the standard for digital sensor measurement strikes me as really odd.)

Right now I have two pictures I made in Scotland with the G7X II printed out on 13" x 19" paper lying nearby, waiting for me to put them into the frames to hang in my hall gallery. Looking at them close up, the only problem I see is with the landscape: I might have overshapened a bit for printing, so that some features on the ground in the right part of the picture look a little too prominent. That will likely be toned down enough in the fame and being viewed from a normal distance. If not, I think I still have the file I used for printing, and I could go back and mask (or partly mask) that area on the sharpening layer and reprint. It is certainly no problem with the camera or sensor itself. The chapel interior shot you may have seen in a thread here on DR and/or HDR, since it has detail in the murky corners without washing out the stained glass windows.

Between the quality of these pictures and of my recent eclipse pictures made with my Rebel and marginal 75-300mm zoom, I'm wondering why I'm contemplating spending $2,000, plus maybe a kit lens, to get a FF.


----------



## okaro (Sep 8, 2017)

stevelee said:


> My travel cameras have been an S95, then S120, and now G7X II. I have taken good pictures with all of them. The S120 is small enough for me to throw in as a backup when I go on a long trip. The G7X II is at the upward end of what I consider pocketable. If I wanted something between it an my Rebel, I'd go mirrorless, I guess. Or maybe I could just put a nice pancake lens on the Rebel to travel sort of light.



I bought a G9 X Mark II on the spring. I considered also the G7 X Mark II but when I took it in my hand it was like holding the EOS M, not like a small camera. I d not carry it on picket but on the belt.

I doubt it would make any sense to try to put APS-C sensor in these small cameras. Similarly with G3 X the size would become excessive. It already is very large. Canon lacks a small camera with one inch sensor and extended zoom. Panasonic has one with 10x zoom. On the G1 X follower it would be good. I do not think there are compact cameras with zoom and APS-C. Some hope for one with a prime but that would be a marginal product that would not fit to the Canon line.


----------



## snoke (Sep 9, 2017)

okaro said:


> I doubt it would make any sense to try to put APS-C sensor in these small cameras.



Phone eat low end of market. Better picture/camera require to sell small camera.


----------



## deleteme (Sep 9, 2017)

This camera could be a very interesting product for me if it has a decent 24MP sensor, a good short zoom and reasonable fps and prosumer robust build.

I doubt that will happen but if it did I would be able to shoot the bulk of my commercial work with it.
A leaf shutter lens is still the best solution for flash. As I use flash on virtually all my jobs this would be a God-send.


----------



## okaro (Sep 9, 2017)

snoke said:


> okaro said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt it would make any sense to try to put APS-C sensor in these small cameras.
> ...



There is no comparison between phones, and cameras with zoom and one inch (16 mm) sensor. Best phones typipically have some 7 mm sensor and fixed wide angle lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 9, 2017)

okaro said:


> snoke said:
> 
> 
> > okaro said:
> ...



Yes, there's no comparison at all...except in the minds of consumers. The convenience of a smartphone camera far outweighs the larger sensor and zoom lens, as you can clearly see from the tanked sales of low-end P&S cameras.


----------



## okaro (Sep 9, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, there's no comparison at all...except in the minds of consumers. The convenience of a smartphone camera far outweighs the larger sensor and zoom lens, as you can clearly see from the tanked sales of low-end P&S cameras.



Cameras with one inch sensor are hardly low end. The shipments of compact cameras in January-July are up by 13.5% in numbers and 26.6% in value. The mean price of a compact camera was 16 900 yen when in 2012 it was just 9200 yen.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 9, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> As for 4K, it can be implemented on almost anything. However, a quality implementation is a different story. We went thru the same discussion several years ago with 2K. There were cheap implementations that were shams, but many bought into them based on the 2k specification without really knowing they were not getting a quality implementation. That's when the 5D MK II blew them all away.
> 
> Things are a bit different now, there are some good quality 4K cameras out there along with the sham devices.



Agreed.

These days Canon is always "late to the party" but they make a grand entrance.
I expect the 7D3 and 90D to put some very real pressure on the "Stills+Video" market. Most 4K implementations are not great, there's lots of room for Canon to come in and shake things up.


----------



## stevelee (Sep 9, 2017)

Can't argue with the convenience factor. I had my iPhone with me last night, and no other camera. I went to a women's volleyball game last night against UGa. When I arrived I saw that the bleachers across from me were removed, some still stacked on the floor, in anticipation of real seats. I wanted a picture to post on line for the basketball fans who were wondering the status of that update. The focal length of the iPhone was perfect for that.

Then as we were one point away from winning the first set, the men's basketball players sitting in the east end zone stood up to cheer, with most holding up one finger. I knew that was a picture the basketball fans would especially enjoy. The guys were very far away, and I had no zoom lens. I took the picture anyway, and cropped it mercilessly when i got home. It made a 1000-pixel-wide passable picture on the internet. People could recognize the players.

I'm sure practically all of us could relate incidents like that. I think it is great that we always have some sort of camera with us at all times, no matter how much wonderful photo equipment is back at the house. In this case, the iPhone was adequate for the purpose, and maybe for a lot of consumers it is adequate for most purposes. I could have easily had the G7X II in my pocket, but thought of no reason to take it. I knew there would be pros there photographing the game, so I didn't need to. I just wanted to watch the game and hang out with other fans I know. In fact, when I cropped the picture of the players, I left in the photographer up on a ladder above them, and also got the bottom of the scoreboard showing the context.


----------



## powershot2012 (Sep 11, 2017)

Seems like a no brainer as the G3X and G5X kind of fizzled compared to Sony.



Canon Rumors said:


> We know that the Canon PowerShot G1 X Mark III will be coming soon, though an exact date is unknown. One of the big changes rumoured in the new G1 X is the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-powershot-g1-x-mark-ii-specifications-cr1/">use of a 24mp APS-C sized sensor instead of the 1.5″</a> in the current G1 X.</p>
> <p>We’re being told that there will be more APS-C sized sensor PowerShot cameras coming and that the G1 X Mark III is first, and then we’ll get a G3 X Mark II and a G5 X Mark II. The source is not sure if the smaller G series PowerShot cameras like the G9 X and G7 X will move to APS-C.</p>
> 
> <p>There was no mention as to whether or not the new PowerShot cameras would get 4K recording, which is something we obviously get asked a lot. Our hunch on the topic? I think Canon has to add 4K to at least a few of the models.</p>
> ...


----------

